# Hitting well above my aiming reference point. Not sure why.



## Ogon (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm shooting 8mm steel with Simple Shot Premium .05 cut to a ~4.5 stretch ratio for my draw, with an 18/12 taper. Banded OTT. I'm anchoring by my ear on the advice of a member here and that feels pretty comfortable and repeatable to me. I'm using the fork tip as my reference point for aiming. I've practiced up to the point that my groups are not bad and my left/right missing problems have diminished somewhat. 

The problem is, at 10-20 yards I'm hitting well above my aiming reference point. If I was to hold the fork tip on the spinner the shot would go about 8 inches to a foot above the spinner. I'm having to hold well below the target to hit it. Any idea what's going on here?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If you want to keep the same anchor and aiming reference point you can shoot heavier ammo or a wider forked frame.


----------



## Ogon (Jan 5, 2022)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> If you want to keep the same anchor and aiming reference point you can shoot heavier ammo or a wider forked frame.


I don't really want to shoot heavier ammo as I'd like to keep the speed up and from what people say my band set is a good match for 8mm. I'm shooting the Wasp Enzo. Is it a narrow frame?

How could I change my anchor to bring the shot down relative to my aiming reference? Thanks for your help


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

To bring the shot down raise the anchor.


----------



## Ogon (Jan 5, 2022)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> To bring the shot down raise the anchor.


That's what I thought but since I'm already anchoring at my ear I don't see how I can go higher really. Makes me think something else is off with my form or my release maybe.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

What is the outside fork width on the Enzo?


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

The same thing happens to me on one of my slingshots. It seems that there is no other solution than to move the anchor point or if you don't want to move the anchor point, aim higher/lower to compensate.

With one slingshot I shoot better with anchor point in the mouth and with the other higher, in the cheekbone.

Some people move the anchor point and others never move it and aim where they have to aim to hit.

I'm going to practice both ways and see which I prefer. I certainly like the anchor point in the mouth better, but in the cheek doesn't bother me either.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Move your anchor point, only takes a tiny change to make a big difference at the target. You could do the math and know for sure but probably an anchor 1/4” or 5mm will be the 8” you are looking for. Try your cheek bone or mouth corner and see what happens. The Enzo is perfect with my cheek bone.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Ogon said:


> That's what I thought but since I'm already anchoring at my ear I don't see how I can go higher really. Makes me think something else is off with my form or my release maybe.


lol i currently have this issue on one bandset
I anchor at the top of the ear, i can't go higher!!!!

driving me mad


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Ok found the solution
My issue was that I was trying to correct each shot, but NO, only correct after 10 shots. One bad shot can look random. 10 shots is unlikely. So if you 10 shots are too high, set your anchor point higher. In my case, I thought that I needed to go higher than the ear but I was just wrong, I was correcting after each shot. In the end I chose the ear spot that is inline with the eye.
And for the horizontal, I simply apply a slight pressure to angle my slingshot a little forward (horizontally) and it corrected it, now I'm good!!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Could you be canting your frame? if you are shooting gangster your sling should be parallel to the ground and the fork tips should be square.


----------

